# Bassin The O



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone been bassin the big o?


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

going in the morning, will let you know the results.
putting in at 12th street, and heading towards follansbee.


----------



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im probably going in the am also, will put in at 12th street and probably head north, ill be in a red and black 17 ft fisher, would still like to hear how ya do unless i see you tomorrow, fished this evening for about 3 hours caught 10 smallies and 1 spot 2 of the smallies were real close to 3 lbs weighed with digital scale


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

been hitting the steubenville boat launch almost every mornin early,like around sunrise or so b4 work.the last couple of days they been on the beds,been catching them on a bright silk chartuse jig mostly males in the 12 to 14'' range, but been getting a few nice ones on top water pop-r.this morni i got 3 in about 15mins an they wanted the bait moving pretty fast picked up 1 more on the jig,i seen it flash my pop-r so i threw in the jig,he slamed it on the way down
twister

ps work afternoon 2morrow


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

fished from wellsburg to the marina in steubenville this morning and managed about 15 to 20 smallies between 2 of us. nothing major, but 3 were in the 2 pound range. i dont recall seeing you this morning. i am generally down once a week, usually wed or thursday in the evening. im in a blue stratos bass boat. if you see us give ma a holler.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

any largemouth? if so how big?


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

nothing to speak of. one largemouth at the mouth of cross creek, it was about 10 inches.


----------

